# Grate for a litter box?



## yramnot (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm considering getting a grate of some kind for my rabbits' litter box. The other day when I was cleaning out their cage, I realized why I kept finding poops and litter scattered around. It's not because they are purposely defecating outside the box; rather, it is because of the way they move in and out. Since they hop out instead of climbing out like a cat, they send the litter box contents flying. It creates a disgusting mess that's just an absolute pain to clean up.

So, remembering a few threads I had seen here on the forum, I decided to construct a grate for the litter box. But I'm at a loss as to where I might find one. In one thread, a person mentioned plastic fluorescent light grids. They look great, but I don't know where to find such a thing. I googled it, but only found a bulk supplier out of China. Where might I go about finding something like that? 

Please share your thoughts and ideas for grate materials. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Here in Canada they have them at Home Depot and home renovation stores - if you have a picture, you can show that to them


----------



## BaileysMom (Mar 31, 2011)

I am curious about this also, I tried the "screens" from another post and it didn't work for my little digger.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2011)

Home Depot or Lowe's have the fluorescent light grating. Just ask an employee where to find it.


----------



## degrassi (Apr 1, 2011)

I use the fluorescent light grid(also called light diffuser). I got mine at Home Depot but sometimes it can be hard to find in the store. Its in the renovation section, not in the lighting section.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2011)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I use the fluorescent light grid(also called light diffuser). I got mine at Home Depot but sometimes it can be hard to find in the store. Its in the renovation section, not in the lighting section.


I've found it in the electrical section here in the US. Best just to ask an employee.


----------



## yramnot (Apr 7, 2011)

Good news, I found a suitable grate for my rabbits' litter box! I went to the local warehouse store and found a three-pack of cooling racks. I bought them because they were stackable, and I figured I could just pile them up to an appropriate height in the box. But when I got home, I discovered that each individual rack had legs. So there was no need to stack them, and I now have two spares! It's working beautifully. Jack and Peter's cage is so much easier to keep clean now. Instead of flinging poo all over the cage, they leave a nice neat pile in the far corner of the box.


----------

